# Teaching in Sharjah



## adansho (Jun 21, 2013)

Heading out this summer to Sharjah for a few years, I've read loads about what it's like but just want to give a shout out to see if anyone else here is going to be heading over for September or has done and what I can expect in terms of work/living with the school (Wesgreen).

This moving away for work is all new to me.

Any replies would be greatly recieved.

Cheers.


----------



## newtosharjah (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi I've been offered a position there for August 2014. What is Wesgreen like to teach at? Do people meet after school? What life like in the evenings and weekends?


----------



## adansho (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey, been here a good while now. I love it personally. But many don't.
Life is good. Good community and weekends can be as quiet or as busy as you make them.
What's your name and which department are you in? We may have met already.
I'm Aaron from Grade 6. Haven't been on this site in years!


----------



## newtosharjah (Aug 25, 2014)

adansho said:


> Hey, been here a good while now. I love it personally. But many don't.
> Life is good. Good community and weekends can be as quiet or as busy as you make them.
> What's your name and which department are you in? We may have met already.
> I'm Aaron from Grade 6. Haven't been on this site in years!



Hi Aaron,

I turned the offer down. It would have been for a year 2, 3 or 4 post. I felt like perhaps I wouldn't have much of a life outside of school as the emirate seems so strict. Thanks for getting back to me though. Appreciated.


----------

